
RethinkDB 2.3.6 released - nailer
https://github.com/rethinkdb/rethinkdb/releases
======
nailer
This is the first release by the RethinkDB Open Source project, run by the
Linux Foundation (just like node!), rather than Rethinkdb Inc.

I love Rethink and use it as the default DB in all my projects. Good to see
releases continuing under the new governance.

